# New Edge



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

Got a new Edge today.... After an hour with Spectrum getting the cable card and TA in place, I was struggling to get the remote to pair. IR worked fine. So I pulled out 2 more remotes that I know work (I use them on my mini's.) Seems none of them would work via RF.

Called TiVo support... What a joke. Tried online and the chat didn't work, so I called. The VRU says 5 minute wait... A few minutes later.. another message... 10 minute wait... So, you get the drill. I hung up and called back to customer support and told them I just wanted an RMA to send the Edge back. They got me to a very green tech support person ASAP that wanted to send me a new remote (note that 3 didn't work.) I did let her run the troubleshooting stuff and nothing helped. but I really felt like I knew more about TiVo than she did. So I asked to talk to someone that could get me an RMA. Transferred to customer support and they wanted to send me back to tech support again. After some time, I finally got my RMA. It's already boxed up. 

Note... My Edge also rebooted twice for no known reason while trying to pair a remote. 

The lack of support will end up killing Tivo even of they give the stuff away. 

OK... Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Audiophiletom (Jan 13, 2020)

tommiet said:


> Got a new Edge today.... After an hour with Spectrum getting the cable card and TA in place, I was struggling to get the remote to pair. IR worked fine. So I pulled out 2 more remotes that I know work (I use them on my mini's.) Seems none of them would work via RF.
> 
> Called TiVo support... What a joke. Tried online and the chat didn't work, so I called. The VRU says 5 minute wait... A few minutes later.. another message... 10 minute wait... So, you get the drill. I hung up and called back to customer support and told them I just wanted an RMA to send the Edge back. They got me to a very green tech support person ASAP that wanted to send me a new remote (note that 3 didn't work.) I did let her run the troubleshooting stuff and nothing helped. but I really felt like I knew more about TiVo than she did. So I asked to talk to someone that could get me an RMA. Transferred to customer support and they wanted to send me back to tech support again. After some time, I finally got my RMA. It's already boxed up.
> 
> ...


They DEFINITELY are on their way out ! ZERO customer support anymore !


----------



## OCR10 (11 mo ago)

Support is only there to answer complete newbie questions and to process warranty claims. Many years ago they had US based tech support with really knowledgeable technicians but that went away a long time ago.


----------

